# Star Trek church..Belgium



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

after a recent visit too Belgium.we visited this church.it was prob one of the strangest I had been in.and I can see why it was nicknamed Star Trek church.but the colours were nice.


----------



## smiler (Aug 1, 2015)

Lovely architecture, great report and pics Mikey, Thanks


----------



## thepariah (Aug 1, 2015)

not derelict but beautiful


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2015)

Those windows are lovely, but catholic imagery and idolatry leaves me a bit cold (aesthetically I mean).


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

thepariah said:


> not derelict but beautiful
> 
> thank you
> 
> It looked pretty derelict to me with broken windows overgrown grounds and dust and cobwebs everywhere..its been around for a little while as well.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

krela said:


> Those windows are lovely, but catholic imagery and idolatry leaves me a bit cold (aesthetically I mean).



Do you not like Catholic churches krela..They can be cold though. Not how i first read it though lol. .There are three in Suffolk. In use.one is very bright and warm..but one is certainly very cold looking.


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2015)

I just find the imagery of the crucifix and the virgin mary a bit meh.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

I totally see where you are coming from..and they seem to appear in them all.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 1, 2015)

I like how the light shines into the church by the stained glass windows. Live long and prosper.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 2, 2015)

Great find,I do like the large stained window,amazing light.


----------



## King Al (Aug 2, 2015)

Interesting building that Mikey! Like the windows, I would say it looks like the headquarters of a dodgy cult if it wasn't for all the crosses...


----------

